# Cost of 20" Triple Gold Dayton with Tires



## ADHOOD (Apr 16, 2006)

Just trying to get an estimate of how much I should ask for my Triple Gold 20" Dayton's on Kumho tires.










Yes they are authentic Dayton with the serial number stamped on them.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## ADHOOD (Apr 16, 2006)

Here is an another pic


----------



## fleetwood_talisman (Feb 9, 2005)

shit looks nice homey


----------



## Switchblade (Sep 8, 2005)

Well

They are used .. But then again they're daytons .. If thats the current condition i'd probably go with $1000 with tires

Probably wouldnt have a problem selling them at that price


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

you sure those are yours?

just askin cause those aren't triple gold


----------



## ADHOOD (Apr 16, 2006)

Naw they ain't mine.
I just grabbed a pic off the internet and posted it.

Yeah theyre mine. Stupid ass question.

I thought triple gold meant the nipples, dome (spinner), and spokes were gold.

Correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Roma (Mar 15, 2005)

Well triple gold is generally gold nipples gold hub and KO's. But I assume any combination of gold as long as three parts are as such would be considered triple gold.
Those you have bro are not triple gold.....they are ALL gold as you have no chrome on the rims at all.
Also $1000 is a good price to get rid of them real fast but they look in excellent shape there for are worth FAR more if you wanted to sit on em for a while.
God Bless


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

that rim looks fucked up


----------



## caddeville (Jan 24, 2006)

I second that.


----------



## ADHOOD (Apr 16, 2006)

Where does it look messed up at.
There not perfect, I actually drive my car and don't let it sit in the driveway. 

Also post pics of your ride before you start talking sh*t.

On a lot of forums people with bus passes like to tell you what's wrong with your car and don't have a car themselves.


----------



## 93TC_64IMP (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ADHOOD_@Apr 17 2006, 09:33 PM~5263195
> *Where does it look messed up at.
> There not perfect, I actually drive my car and don't let it sit in the driveway.
> 
> ...


I don't have a bus pass lol, and I didn't mean anything by that, thought maybe they were a friends or somethin and you were helpin out, no offense meant

also, I'm not one to randomly make stupid ass comments to start shit, just pointed it out... you'd be surprised how many people come on these boards fakin and stuff

I think he means in the top left area of the lip, where the light is hitting it, it doesn't look like a smooth curve, there looks like there's curb spots


----------



## MAYATEPOWER (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ADHOOD_@Apr 17 2006, 09:33 PM~5263195
> *Where does it look messed up at.
> There not perfect, I actually drive my car and don't let it sit in the driveway.
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: hmm, u sound like a real classy guy, im sure youll sell them bent up faded gold wheels, with that winning attitude! :thumbsup:


----------

